# Advice before purchasing a craigslist deal



## Supersoldier (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm looking to purchase a tick performance SNS stage 2 standard lobed cam on Friday. My dilemma is this. Because I like building/designing my own setups Its a trial & error type thing. I already have my 241's milled .030 with a .045 compressed thickness gasket. I was looking for decent compression along with a mild port & polish with a 5 angle valve job. & that's what I got. The compression calculator has me at 11.5:1 when I enter the specs in on it. For my cam selection the description fits my design perfectly saying it doesn't savrafice anything down low & gives power under the curve. My concern is the PTV clearance. Has anyone milled there heads as much as I have and used s tighter gasket? IF so I'd like to compare cam specs to see if it's a throw in tune & go or will there be fly cutting. Before I'm not opposed to somehow checking how much clearance I have now either with my stock cam I would just like some guidance.


----------



## Supersoldier (Aug 24, 2014)

The cam specs are .615 .621 111+2lsa 227/235 on the duration.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

They will "probably" be OK. Lift doesn't matter at all as it's duration that puts the valve in the piston zone. Your duration isn;t crazy but I'd still check. You already did the head thing but it would have been better to have at least gotten 243s. You should also run your numbers for dynamic compression with that cam as that will impact tuning a lot. You'd need to know your .006 lift duration as well as the .050 too


----------



## Supersoldier (Aug 24, 2014)

Thanks, I would've preferd 243's but I came out a lot cheaper by the 241's since I did majority of the My goal was more of hidden power of someone were to lift the hood & see I still have the factory heads on it. I can say that it made a substantial difference when paired with the other bolt ons. In the future Im considering trickflows.


----------

